# mixing with a drink?



## ct67_72 (Aug 20, 2011)

is it ok to mix liquid adex with some sort of drink? Its pretty bad straight up by its self. Id really like to not want to vomit every other day lol


----------



## brundel (Aug 20, 2011)

Mix it with anything you want. Cranberry or orange juice masks the taste well.


----------



## brundel (Aug 20, 2011)

Obviously mix it on a need to use basis. Meaning if your gonna use 1ml only mix that not the whole bottle at once.


----------



## Hench (Aug 20, 2011)

brundel said:


> Obviously mix it on a need to use basis. Meaning if your gonna use 1ml only mix that not the whole bottle at once.



lol 

Did you get the image if someone pouring an entire chem bottle into a carton of Tropicana?


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 20, 2011)

haha, My next post would have been, how do I measure out 1mg/ml if i dump 60ml into a gallon of juice.

Probably a good thing you point that out but, yeah, Ill just mut 1/2ml into my juice int he morning or whatever. 
Its like taking a shot of bad tequilla with a worse aftertaste


----------



## Moneytoblow (Aug 20, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> is it ok to mix liquid adex with some sort of drink? Its pretty bad straight up by its self. Id really like to not want to vomit every other day lol



Amazon.com: Solaray - Empty Gel Caps 000, 100 capsules: Health & Personal Care

one of the best investments I ever made


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 20, 2011)

oh man, thats a great idea. how do you find out how much they hold? I diddnt see anything.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 20, 2011)

lol, you dont even have to mix it, just squirt required amount into the drink and drink it (without mixing)


----------



## Moneytoblow (Aug 20, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> oh man, thats a great idea. how do you find out how much they hold? I diddnt see anything.



The "000" size will hold 1ml.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 20, 2011)

Hench said:


> lol
> 
> Did you get the image if someone pouring an entire chem bottle into a carton of Tropicana?





I can just imagine the: "BABY DON'T DRINK MY ORANGE JUICE. IT'S SPECIAL!!1!"


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 20, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> The "000" size will hold 1ml.


awesome, thanks. Im checking it out. I may order some. how do you effectively fill one? syringe?


----------



## booze (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah im guessing pin it with a 21g or something?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Aug 21, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> awesome, thanks. Im checking it out. I may order some. how do you effectively fill one? syringe?



No, the top end of the cap pops off. You can use an oral syringe or the dropper.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah, I'm thinking they split in the middle but its the overlap of the two that's deceiving. 
Does the liquid not break them down though? This will make nolva pct so easy.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Aug 21, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> Ah, I'm thinking they split in the middle but its the overlap of the two that's deceiving.
> Does the liquid not break them down though? This will make nolva pct so easy.



Yes, you have to load the pills up with each dose. After about 6-12 hours the gel caps start to deteriorate. So every morning or whenever you take them, just load up your caps and you're good to go.


----------

